# Uber Tax Summary and Online Mileage?



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The Uber 2018 tax summaries that I've seen so far have all included "online mileage" reporting. Is this true for everyone?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

It is for me. Total online mileage.

Edit:
Just compared my log to the Uber+Lyft numbers for online mileage.

I show 165 miles more than their reports! I think I can live with that, but I'll report my number since I can support it with my log.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

does on mine


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

It does show total online miles on Uber's tax summary. But so does Lyft's. So even if, and that's a big IF, those numbers are acceptable to the IRS it poses a real problem for those that run both apps at the same time. And the reason to keep a separate log for all miles driven for ride share.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My Uber statement says total online miles: 13,400.18
My Lyft statement says total online miles: 8,738.39
My Actual documented miles driving is: 14,015

If I did not record my mileage and only went with the Uber statement I would have lost 615 miles or $335.18 in deductions.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My Uber statement says total online miles: 13,400.18
> My Lyft statement says total online miles: 8,738.39
> My Actual documented miles driving is: 14,015
> 
> If I did not record my mileage and only went with the Uber statement I would have lost 615 miles or $335.18 in deductions.


Yes if you're running both apps at the same time it presents a huge problem if you don't keep your own log.


----------

